# Pentecost Sunday Cheese bread rolls - double baked



## atomicsmoke (Jun 4, 2017)

Traditional dish for Orthodox Pentecost (same this year as Catholic).

Cheese bread rolls ...out of the oven












20170604_192407-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 4, 2017






Sliced and topped with a sour cream/heavy cream/milk mix.












20170604_193144-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 4, 2017






After another round in the oven












20170604_195657-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 4, 2017






Super yummy












20170604_200022-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 4, 2017


----------



## whistech (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, that looks absolutely delicious.   Points


----------

